# Post if your Kindle K3 has NOT locked up!



## Badlilstang (Sep 1, 2010)

With all the reported lockup issue I want to know who has had their kindle for a little while and have not had lockups.  Also let us know if you have the wifi or wifi/3g version.  Maybe there is an issue with only a certain version.  Please post how long you have had it as well.

Thank you!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

It's only been one day.... but no freezing.


----------



## Dan (Jul 30, 2010)

Received mine on release day the 27th. 3G/WiFi no lockups here.


----------



## w5jck (Aug 30, 2010)

I've had my K3 since last Friday and no lockups. It is the WiFi only one. I've had my Kindle DXG for over a month and no lock ups. It is 3G only. I wonder if most of the lock ups are user errors. There are a lot of first time Kindle owners with the K3 being so popular, and I noticed that a lot of them had no clue about indexing are the way in which Kindles work. Plus you have to consider that for every one lock up post there are probably several thousand folks with no lock ups. Forums tend to amplify problems out of proportions as people without problems will rarely post that they have no problems.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

3G/WiFi model - two full days of reading and putting it through its paces and no freeze or lock up to report. (knock on wood)



Melissa


----------



## Pencepon (Nov 14, 2008)

I've had my wifi/3g since Friday, and so far, so good.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

3g - no lockups from last Friday


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

received my 3g yesterday, Aug 30, and have not experienced any lockups.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Got my white wi-fi/3G on 8/30.  (Only yesterday?  It seems longer.)  No locking up.  

I have a page turn concern.


----------



## tomatogirl (Aug 27, 2010)

Got mine this afternoon, and have been putting it through the paces (read: playing with every single feature extensively) pretty much since then. No lockups for me. *whew!* and *knock on wood*


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

New Kindler.  Have the K3G since Monday, 8/30 about noon.  No lock-ups yet.  (Almost afraid to invite trouble by posting this.  

Typer


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl (Apr 19, 2009)

My wifi/3G arrived on the 27th and has not locked up. The only issue I've had is ocassionally the TTS stops reading. I restart and it reads just fine. I've worked it hard, downloaded 600 books over two days, drained the battery, but no issues at all.

Wow, really love this thing!


----------



## joanie (Nov 1, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> I have a page turn concern.


What's your page turn concern?


----------



## KeRaSh (Jun 7, 2010)

Got my K3 on the release date and it hasn't frozen since then.


----------



## Monica of NY (Jun 3, 2009)

No lock ups so far.  Received Graphite 3G Monday, 8/30, in the early afternoon.  Transferred just under 100 books from my K2 in groups of ~15.


----------



## Shetlander (Mar 10, 2009)

Got mine 8/28 and no problems at all.  Have used 3G, WiFi, TTS, downloaded about 130 books and of course, read books.  It all works great.  I especially like the speed of WiFi.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I received my 3G on the 26th, no freezing so far. Mine rebooted many times with my first batch of books sent to it, but that was due to a corrupted book. Been working great since then. Never froze up on me.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

No problems here.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Mine's been perfect so far.No issues.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

No lock ups here either.


Mike


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Received Thursday the 26th.  It's just fine


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

WIFI only -- arrived the 26th.

I've not had any lock-ups per se (everyone seems to describe a lock-up as being followed by either a spontaneous reboot or having to manually reboot). 
I have experienced a few "slow downs" where the K3 will seem to hesitate for a bit -- i.e. you hit page turns and nothing happens for a second or two and then it catches up. Indexing doesn't seem to be the issue as its occurred on a fully indexed K3. It also does not seem to be related to connectivity since it has occurred with WIFI on and also off.

This slowdown has all the symptoms of a short term processor overload -- things buffer up and then get done. Makes me wonder if I'm on the cusp of a lock-up and that the lock-ups are coming because of some sort of buffer overflow.
*
Question* for some of you who've had lock-ups -- especially those with WIFI only and who have had lock-ups _without _being connected -- what did your clock do? -- did it keep time? -- folks have described it as losing everything done in the current "session" and I'm curious to know if the loss of session also resulted in the loss of clock function. If you are on 3G I'd expect your clock to re-sync as soon as a connection is made -- perhaps not.


----------



## joolz (Aug 24, 2010)

Tip10 said:


> Question[/b] for some of you who've had lock-ups -- especially those with WIFI only and who have had lock-ups _without _being connected -- what did your clock do? -- did it keep time? -- folks have described it as losing everything done in the current "session" and I'm curious to know if the loss of session also resulted in the loss of clock function. If you are on 3G I'd expect your clock to re-sync as soon as a connection is made -- perhaps not.


My first lockup (the other day) happened when not connected to wifi. I noticed last night that the clock was way off (like 5 hrs). I had set it manually on day 1. I don't know when the clock got reset though, I don't pay much attention to it. It may or may not have been at the time of lockup.

Coincidentally, my second lockup happened while I was resetting the clock. Doh.


----------



## tiktokman (Sep 4, 2009)

No lock ups for me. Received mine on the 27th. I've only loaded about 10 books from my archive on it and bought one new one. Absolutely no problems so far.


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

Tip10 said:


> *
> Question* for some of you who've had lock-ups -- especially those with WIFI only and who have had lock-ups _without _being connected -- what did your clock do? -- did it keep time? -- folks have described it as losing everything done in the current "session" and I'm curious to know if the loss of session also resulted in the loss of clock function. If you are on 3G I'd expect your clock to re-sync as soon as a connection is made -- perhaps not.


I only had the lock up/restart once and it was when I was trying to navigate through the table of contents of a book I was already reading. I was trying to get back to the chapter I had left off on when I was reading it on my nook & iPad. The book was a B&N ePub that I strip the DRM from and then converted to MOBI. I suspect that a combination of things could have caused the problem (i.e. indexing, DRM stripping, file conversion), but it's been perfect since.

My WiFi was on, but I was not paying attention to the clock and have had WiFi off since then.


----------



## southerntype (Aug 17, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## kerrycrow (Aug 31, 2010)

got mine on Monday.  No lock up issues. (wifi/3 g)

I did not transfer all my books over.  Figured it was a good time to clean house!

Someone mentioned page turns and for some reason it seems that page turn is slow on the Kindle Documentation that was included (maybe due to the diagrams).  But on books it is fantastic.

I'm coming from K1 so this device is a totally wonderful upgrade!!!

EDIT:  Was just fooling around with type font and size, etc.  My Kindle did a lock up and restart but I was making a lot of changes quickly.


----------



## JenB (Jun 17, 2010)

No locking or freezing here.  I've surfed the web and read various books and blogs on it.

Jen


----------



## Dooterbug (Dec 17, 2008)

no lockups, not even transferring over 300 books in one sitting.


----------



## jheydt (Dec 16, 2008)

My wife has a K3 with 3G and wi-fi.  Today she told me that her Kindle reset about 3 times while reading 2 books.  She got her K last Friday and this is the first time this happened.  However it has not locked up.

John


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

K3 since 8/27 and no freezing.


----------



## Tabby (Oct 7, 2009)

I've had mine (WiFi/3G Graphite) since noon on Monday (Aug. 30th). I loaded it up with a little over 200 books/samples (in batches of 15), read on 5 different occasions, and have had no problems whatsoever.


----------



## amafan (Aug 11, 2010)

I've had my Wi-fi+3G since Friday (8/27) and have tried just about all its tricks.  Loaded up and ran fine the first day. No wi-fi issues.  It's been all good so far.  I'll keep you posted if anything changes.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

3G since Friday, no problems here.

<<knocks on wood>>


----------



## Zai (Aug 2, 2010)

Had mine since Monday. Have used it for 3-4 hours a day and loaded 300 plus books on it. No issues except a slowdown in page turns while the books were indexing. Now that indexing is complete. No worries, it is wonderful.


----------



## SkierChick (Jul 30, 2010)

I've had my WiFi-only K3 since August 26. It's my 1st Kindle, so I've downloaded some books (via home WiFi, work WiFi, and two Starbucks) I just purchased & some of the freebies. I also installed & played the two Kindle word games. I've added collections & password-protected it. I tried browsing the internet once. I've let a few people at work check it out & push some buttons. So far, so good. It hasn't locked up.

Here's to hoping my K3 luck continues....


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I've had my K3 since Friday. I think it locked up one time. I say 'think' because it might be that I was impatient. I have the 3G/Wi-Fi version. This happened when I was browsing on the internet with wi-fi.  I restarted my K3 and no problems.  The other day I was checking something out online and I thought it froze up, but after maybe 10-15 seconds it was just fine.  SO.. to me, I am voting that I haven't had any problems.


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

WiFi only no lock ups!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Got my; 3G/Wifi on Monday, no lockups and I've done a lot on it.


----------



## BooksGalore (Aug 5, 2010)

no lock ups, no problems.


----------



## Granvillen (Dec 12, 2009)

No lockups, no connection issues, just reading and experimenting.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

No locking up; no connection issues. I've had my 3G/wifi since last Friday. I've indexed all my books, synced collections, bought more books and magazines and read on it for several hours.


----------



## stanghla (May 16, 2010)

received 3G on the 27th and no lock ups


----------



## Jasonmh (May 7, 2009)

Had it for 6 days, no lockups at all so far.  I have been using it 2-4 per day.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

No Problems No Lockups.


----------



## CPO (Aug 1, 2010)

Mine has not locked up. But it has soft rebooted itself a couple of times when I was using the browser.


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

All good here.  Downloaded 211 books from archive over the weekend and have no problems.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

My son got his K3 Last Thursday (first day of arrivals) and it has not had ANY problems at all ever. He calls me every night to thank me. ( And hear me say I'm jealous I'm sure)
K3Graphite + 3g/Wifi.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> My son got his K3 Last Thursday (first day of arrivals) and it has not had ANY problems at all ever. He calls me every night to thank me. ( And hear me say I'm jealous I'm sure)
> K3Graphite + 3g/Wifi.


Sounds like Son should start saving for Mom's Christmas present!! Just think -- for about a measly $1.75 tucked away a day and he'd be able to make mom ecstatic on Christmas morn!!


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

Mine's fine.


----------



## toj (Aug 2, 2010)

My 3G was doing fine until someone I was showing it to wanted to see the internet. They punched too many buttons and it froze. While trying to reboot it the screen went white and stayed that way for awhile. It finally got back to normal after trying another reboot about 15 minutes later. I am totally convinced it was only because they punched too many buttons too quickly. I had taken some time to check out the internet before with no problems. That is the only problem I've had with it since getting it on Monday. There have not been any other problems with either WiFi or 3G downloads. It has indexed quickly and I am loving it so far. I still need a cover for it though.


----------



## MoyJoy (Aug 24, 2010)

wifi/3g since 8/27 with no lockup.  

have used wifi in multiple places as well as 3G with no problems.


----------



## IUHoosier (Aug 6, 2010)

Got mine Friday, 8/27 - wi-fi/3G model - no lockups or any other problems.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Me - 3G model. But I admit I've never tried web browsing on this Kindle or my K1 and probably never will. I read books is all.


----------



## blanch (Jun 14, 2010)

Received my graphite 3G/WiFi on 8/26 - no problems at all.  I've put it through its paces but so far so good


----------



## Gerund (Aug 8, 2010)

Two days, no lockups, and nearly 200 books.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

No problems here.


----------



## AllisonJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Got my kindle 3g/wifi on Monday and have barely put it down since and have had NO lockups whatsoever. Also already downloaded pdf files with no problems and have had no connectivity issues either.


----------



## stormmaster (Jun 12, 2010)

Graphite Kindle 3G+WiFi. I received it the 30th and transfered about 250 books over via Calibre, and then downloaded about 60 from Amazon. No freezes to report. I also surfed the web for 30 minutes or so to see how the browser has improved over the Kindle 2. Everything fine there too.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've just spent the last 2 hours downloading the 500+ books in my archive and my little Quinn hasn't locked up at all (I expect I'll have to put Quinn on the charger for the next 24 hours because all the indexing, but that's no biggie. 

So far, no issues at all. I'm in love!


----------



## icanhaskindle (Sep 2, 2010)

Wifi model received 8/30.  No problems so far.


----------



## Mauvaise (Sep 2, 2010)

I got the Wi-fi only (graphite) Kindle.  Received yesterday, immediately powered on, hooked up to my work's wireless network and downloaded a few books from my Amazon Archive.  I also transferred some books via USB.  I made a few collections, and put the books into their collections.  I read, page turned back and forth.  Played one of the word games (can't remember the name).  Read.  Made more collections. Downloaded samples at home, after connecting to that wireless network.  In other words - I feel I put it through its paces and nary a freeze or reboot (and I was half expecting one after reading reviews and this board).  

I'll keep my eye on it over the next week or so, but so far so good.  *fingers crossed*


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I received my Graphite K3 wifi+3G last Friday, 8-27-10 and have not had any problems at all.  I've already read 2 books and in the middle of a 3rd one.


----------



## ninagsmith (Jul 31, 2010)

I have had my K3 since Monday, using it regularly and have not had it lock up.  It rebooted itself one time but that may have been because the power switch stuck and I didn't realize it.  My power switch is a bit sticky and can get stuck if I don't pay attention.  I did also have the game, Shuffled Row, sort of lock up after playing it about 3 times on my K3 - it said that there was a security problem with the application and wouldn't open it. I just deleted it from my K3.  I can play it on my K2 and sometimes I become distracted from my reading by the games.

Nina


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

3g/wifi, received on 8/27, I've added about 100 books all at once, browsed the internet and even did the HTML5 and Javascript torture tests for someone here, not a single lockup yet!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I have the 3G/WiFi, received it on August 27th, and it has yet to lock up -- mentally knocking on an oak -- but I think it rebooted twice the first day. Probably had 15 ready to DL and have added a few dozen since then. Tons of stuff in the archives.


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

I've loaded over 700 books in batches, allowed timed for proper indexing each time and transferred my collections from my K2. 

So far no problems whatsoever with freezing or rebooting.  We'll see the second week only normal usage.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

I've had my wifi one since 31st, no problemo's. I havent had chance to do loads on it like browse the net but i'm not sure i want to because i can do that on my phone or on my laptop. I have bought 3 books on it, and been reading and looking at reviews on other books. I also heard it freezes if it's been in sleep mode for a long time, mine hasnt. 

Hopefully it will continue to work perfectly.


----------



## Anita (Jan 3, 2009)

my K3 locked up this morning for the first time. I got it on 8/26 and it's been fine until this morning.

I hadn't done anything unusual....I downloaded about 20 books yesterday (24 hours before the freeze). It was plugged in during the download and indexing process so it was fully charged this morning. I verified that the indexing process was completed yesterday morning, so it should not have been working on it today. After the indexing was complete I did a "Synch and check for new iterms".

I left it alone all day and read a little last night, then it went into sleep mode for about 10 hours. This morning I woke it and read 1 page. Then I hit the page turn button nothing happened. Nothing. After a couple minutes I tried to put it in 'sleep mode'. Nothing happened, the page was still there. I tried to turn it off....nothing. (in all honesty I have never turned it off, nor did I turn off my K2, so I wasn't really sure how to turn it off. LOL). It finally reset, but I don't know if it reset on it's own or through my efforts  I noticed that after it reset my "reading" folder wasn't at the top of the Home page as I'd expect it to be. And when I re-opened the book I'd been reading it was at the location it had been when I started reading _last night_. It was as though nothing I'd done since the previous morning had 'registered'. hmmmmm......

As a former tech support person I'm debating whether to report it...I know they are working on the issue and I'm confident that they will fix it in time. Reporting it now will let them know that another unit is affected though, so maybe I will report it....in a "just in case you're keeping track..." sort of way 

I suspect this is tied to yesterdays download, and probably won't happen in normal use (which for me is 'just reading' )


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

No loclups yet. Kindle arrived on first day of shipments.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Wi-fi/3G since August 26. No lockups or any other problems. I'm happy as a clam (except for the fact that I want an Oberon NOW).


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I received a white 3G/Wifi the day after release - had one lockup. Received the graphite 3G/Wifi the Monday after release and have had no lockups.


----------



## Gail K (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm not sure when my Kindle 3 arrived because we were away and returned home September 3.  I've used it since then and so far it has not locked up.  It's the 3G and Wireless version.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

I received the 3G graphite on August 30th.

It has not locked up.

It was slow after I configured it to use WiFi, but I had set all 300 plus books in my archive to download to it ahead of time.

I suspect it was just being overwhelmed with all the indexing. I left it plugged in overnight and it was responsive the next morning and has been ever since.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

I've had my K3 since the 27th, so far so good (knock on wood)


----------



## Ribbit50 (Jan 29, 2009)

none here


----------



## bev26 (May 2, 2010)

Have had my graphite Kindle 3-3G and Wi-Fi since Friday and have had no problems at all. I have downloaded all my books,used the web browser,bought books and read on it and it is behaving perfectly


----------



## tommyr (Aug 22, 2010)

Not yet for me and I'm in the middle of a book. I'm not going to do the update yet.

It ain't broke so I ain't fixin' it!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

No freezing on either of mine...both 3G. Had them for about a week now.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I've had my k3 for 5 days and so far have had no freeze up.  It restarted while i was using the browser last night, but that has happened with my K2 as well.  I don't use the browser much.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

2 graphite WiFi, lots of reading over the past week and a half, no lockups or issues.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

My new K3 (replacement for my original one that did freeze up and reboot) is doing great!


----------



## robins777 (Aug 10, 2010)

Got mine on the 4th, Kindle 3 WiFi, have over 200 books on it and so far no lockups.


----------



## robins777 (Aug 10, 2010)

I think I tempted fate by saying that I hadn't had a lock up because just after writing the last reply it did. I had downloaded several books free from the "ManyBooks" website to my computer and then transfered them onto my my Kindle and as I tried to read one them of the it locked up. I did a reset and the same happened, tried again and another lockup so I deleted the book and all is back to normal. It may have been a corrupted download which caused the to lockup so I will try it again later.


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

Just about two weeks with no problems.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I may have spoken too soon. I decided to try the web browser, and it automatically came up to Twitter, but there was no place to enter my login or password info. It didn't totally lock up as I tried to back out of the browser, but it was extremely slow. I thought for a short time that it was locked up.


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

week and a half with my black 3G and no lock ups.


----------



## w5jck (Aug 30, 2010)

Hate to double post, but I guess I'm in the 97% group that has not had any problems at all. I've had my K3 WiFi since Aug 27. A thread on MobileRead says that Amazon claims that only 3% of K3 owners have complained about the problems, so that sounds like perhaps a bad batch went out. It happens, especially when you source out the manufacturing to a third world country.


----------



## malligator (Jul 1, 2010)

Had mine since Aug 26th. Not one issue.


----------



## firedawn (Feb 5, 2010)

Had mine since release day. It doesn't lock up but it does do the creaky thing in the top part and on the left-hand side. I'm getting it replaced.


----------



## Dangerosa (Dec 5, 2008)

I've had my white 3G for about a week. No problems, thankfully!


----------



## jaylynn (Feb 2, 2009)

Graphite 1.5 wks, no problems.


----------



## PixieEnchanted (Sep 9, 2010)

I just received mine yesterday so maybe it is too soon to tell but so far, no problems. I have the Wi-Fi only one.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

My replacement K3 for my old freezing/rebooting/memory loosing K3.
So far, so good (but its only been a few hours).
Shhhh, don't jinx me.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I recently posted that my K3 had locked up (or nearly so) while I was trying to access the web browser. Finally, after trying some ideas, I called Kindle CS, and was told to restart it. Of course, I didn't think I was going to be able to get to the menu/setting/restart location, but, after flicking the on/off switch a couple of times, I was able to get there. I restarted my wonderful little K3, and now am having no issues at all with the web browser. I'm really glad that took care of the problem, which is the only problem I've had with my K3, as I just recently put my beautiful DecalGirl's "Pixies" skin on it, and I would hate to have had to send my K3 in and lose my new skin.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

If you tell CS your Kindle is skinned, they'll probably credit you the cost of the skin. At least they have in the past.


----------



## Belle2Be (Aug 29, 2010)

Havent had a single issue!


----------



## Gail K (Feb 26, 2010)

I guess nI have to take my post back.  My Kindle 3 hasn't locked up while reading, but it has when playing Soduku or a word game I have on it.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

wifi, no lockups, downloaded and installed the update this morning.


----------



## areUaware (Aug 20, 2010)

no issues whatsoever.*

*under normal usage. it locked up once when i pressed too many buttons while the browser was loading. totally my fault though, haha


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

911jason said:


> If you tell CS your Kindle is skinned, they'll probably credit you the cost of the skin. At least they have in the past.


I just got off the phone with CS and they didn't offer to credit me the cost of the skin when I said I had just skinned it.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

CoolMom1960 said:


> I just got off the phone with CS and they didn't offer to credit me the cost of the skin when I said I had just skinned it.


That's too bad.. I would tell them that they have done so in the past, and you'd appreciate the gesture. It may be something certain reps know is possible but other newer reps wouldn't even think about.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Sorry if this seems harsh, but why should a vendor be responsible for the cost of an aftermarket accessory which they didn't sell or recommend to you?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I didn't say they *should* be responsible, I said they have done so in the past. I think it's part of their strategy towards going above and beyond for their customers. They realize that a lot of their customers like to personalize their devices and when their device has failed within the first few weeks of use, it's a nice gesture to reimburse the customer for the price of the skin.

Oh, and Amazon does sell DecalGirl skins.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

...and to illustrate my point, I just came across this post in the "What gave your day a bump today" thread:



Cobbie said:


> I received my replacement K2 yesterday, charged it up and today it shows it not to be charging when it's plugged in. Amazon is sending me a 2nd replacement and _giving me a $20 credit for books_.


They didn't have to do that, but it's a nice gesture. It also goes a long way towards turning a negative experience (my brand new Kindle doesn't work!) into a positive experience (I can't believe they gave me a $20 credit!).


----------



## V (Jan 23, 2009)

3g/graphite,  no lockups here.  Only odd behavior was an apparent loss of some categories but a quick reboot resolved that and they were displaying again.


----------



## bwbollom (Jul 30, 2010)

Had my K3G for a little over a week...regular daily use...no lockups, restarts, anything like that so far. Hopefully I won't have any...


----------



## RJC5XTC (May 8, 2009)

No lock ups for me either - no reboots K3G.  I still have to check on the page turning speed in the sun.

Robert


----------



## friktion (Sep 10, 2010)

No lockups so far - received yesterday.  Have 2 K3's going (Wi-Fi only).

And OMG if anybody's gonna screw it up, it'lll be me   Not yet, tho ...


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I've had my 3G/WiFi graphite Kindle for a few days now, and no freezing. 
This is a replacement; the first one I received froze and restarted all the time, 
I think it was related to using the 5-way & dictionary buttons on mine, but it also could have been random. I'm happy that my replacement is holding up well.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I've had my WONDERFUL K3 for a few days now, and no problems. The contrast is excellent and the lighted cover is wonderful. I've had Wi-Fi on, and I've done quite a bit of reading. Can I assume I'm in the clear? (I'd really like to stop worrying about this.)


----------

